# Medieval 2 Total War



## sarakoth (Sep 16, 2007)

Does anyone else here play the critically acclaimed sequal to Rome: Total War (there are quite a few Rome: Total War players in this forum).

I play as Sicily because they have the earliest access to a fortress and Naples is very easy to defend because the enemy can only come from one direction.


----------



## Fake Vencar (Sep 17, 2007)

Played it ages back, stopped a while ago. Used the English to destroy the Scots who were then unlocked. Then played the short campaign with them to easily get all the factions. Without cheating!!!


----------



## sarakoth (Sep 17, 2007)

How did you play it "ages back" if it only came out last November?


----------



## WarlikeMenelaos (Sep 18, 2007)

I haven't played it yet, still going strong in my Roman campaign in Europa Barbarorum but will probably end up buying it soon. One of my friends is really enjoying it right now, he's quite happy because he got the Pope to excommunicate all of france and then order a crusade against it! 

It sounds interesting!

What factions are there all together if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Fake Vencar (Sep 18, 2007)

Last November! Seems longer than that to me 

Haven't played it in a few months is what i should have said, makes more sense.

Factions: English, France, Holy Roman Empire, Venice, Spain, Sicily, Poland, Hungary, Russia, Turks, Portugal, Egypt (think), Scotland, Denmark, Byzantines, Moors. Plus the Mongols, Aztecs and another as unplayable. Any more anyone?


----------



## Thessaly (Sep 18, 2007)

I have this game and I love it. I don't do much gaming, but I got into the first Medieval Total War years ago, and got this sequel once I'd upgraded my graphics card. I'm playing as the English for my first campaign, and I'm really enjoying it because it's more challenging than the original medieval (I didn't play Rome though, so perhaps the gameplay is similar). 

There's an expansion pack out now - Kingdoms - with four new campaigns; Britannia, the Americas, Teutonic wars, and Crusades, which I think you can play as the Kingdom of Jerusalem. I haven't bought it yet, so I'm not sure how good it is, but it looks interesting, with new units and factions.


----------



## Fake Vencar (Sep 18, 2007)

I haven't got the expansion pack yet either but have heard good things about it from my cousin. Unfortunately his information is usually not reliable as he is not a good strategic gamer and reverts to cheats every time he plays!


----------



## sarakoth (Sep 18, 2007)

Fake Vencar said:


> Last November! Seems longer than that to me
> 
> Haven't played it in a few months is what i should have said, makes more sense.
> 
> Factions: English, France, Holy Roman Empire, Venice, Spain, Sicily, Poland, Hungary, Russia, Turks, Portugal, Egypt (think), Scotland, Denmark, Byzantines, Moors. Plus the Mongols, Aztecs and another as unplayable. Any more anyone?


 
Milan, the Papal States, and the Timurids.


----------



## Patrician (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm a great fan of the Total War series since Shogun(which remains my favorite). I started a new campaign last week, this time with Venice. I captured Zagreb in the second turn, made it my capital and abandoned Venice destroying all it's buildings. The bastards. 

Does somebody play Kingdoms already? Looking forward to Teutons...


----------



## sarakoth (Sep 20, 2007)

Patrician said:


> I'm a great fan of the Total War series since Shogun(which remains my favorite). I started a new campaign last week, this time with Venice. I captured Zagreb in the second turn, made it my capital and abandoned Venice destroying all it's buildings. The bastards.
> 
> Does somebody play Kingdoms already? Looking forward to Teutons...


 
Lol

Why did you abandon Venice, to give yourself an uber challange.


----------



## Patrician (Sep 20, 2007)

It's because I'm Croatian and there is this long lasting rivalry between us and the Venecian republic, hehe.


----------

